

What's New in Safari 9.0 - ytch
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewInSafari/Articles/Safari_9.html

======
stephenr
The responsive testing mode looks great, and hopefully the content blocking
stuff will lead to good Mac/iOS ad+privacy blocking

~~~
ytch
Yeah, Content Blocking Safari Extensions seems like a good replacement of
adblock/ublock

